# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks >  [Cheat Engine Table] Fish Epic - Unlimited Moves

## Parog

Are you tired of running out of moves in Fish Epic and losing a life every time? Then Download my *Unlimited Moves* cheat engine table! No surveys and easy to use! 

*Requirements*: Cheat Engine - Cheat Engine


*How to use*Browse to Fish Epic on Facebook - https://apps.facebook.com/fishepicgame/Let the game finish loading but don't start playing yet.Double click on Fish Epic.CT - This will open up Cheat EngineAttach Cheat Engine to the process. (For Firefox: FlashPlayerPluggin - The one at the bottom)Choose Yes when it asks "Keep the current address list/code list?"Click the box besides "Unlimited Moves" ONCE and wait a few seconds for a check mark to appear in it.

_Note: If the box does not become checked after a few seconds of clicking it, and you are sure you have attached Cheat Engine to the right process, please post here and I will update the hack for you. Although I am always working on creating hacks for new flash games, keeping the current ones working is my priority._ 

You are more than welcome to share this to your friends, but for the above reasons, I ask that you link to this page if you do so. Thank you for your understanding, and enjoy cheating.  :Wink: 



*More information for your safety*: 
*Virus Scan*: https://www.virustotal.com/ca/file/8...is/1392932010/
*MD5*: 4db16aeadf072e1e2c1982cd35eaf88f 
*File size* 976 bytes


*Donations*: If you enjoy my work and would like to encourage me to keep learning more and release more free content like the one in this thread, I have set up a PayPal donation button. The money raised will go towards food for my stomach and food for my brain.  :Smile:  




*Download Link*: Download Fish Epic.zip here!

----------


## Augury13

Sick man might check out this game :P. thanks for making and sharing  :Smile:

----------


## Arvola

repskops asdasadasdasdas

----------


## zrg

> repskops asdasadasdasdas


^what?

nice cheat table works well

----------


## smusen

Can't check the box it seems.

----------


## Deb Kirby

Is this Cheat Engine still valid? If so, why don't I get the "Fish Epic CT" prompt on my screen when I attempt to use it? It doesn't show up, so I'm unable to double click on it. Thoughts? How do I attach the Cheat Engine to that game?

----------

